# Have you ever bring your dog in your vacation ?



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

We haven't been on a big vacation but we do camp a lot and Emmy goes with.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

I haven't been on a vacation since getting Ellie, but I tend to go on cruises, and she wouldn't be allowed to go. Road trip type vacations? Yeah, she's there.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Ollie and Gracie have always gone on holiday with me, I might have a problem now finding some where to stay cause I have three but it just adds to the fun, most Hotels here have a two dog per room policy so I guess Andy and I will just have to book seperate rooms,


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

my brood are fairly well travelled within the uk weve been to wales scotland isle of wight devon,cornwall the lake district so long as it involves a beach of water they dont really care i dont bother with hotels try to find one that will take on three dogs we all sleep in the car


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

We go to the Jersey Shore and Florida and always bring the dogs and the cat. We even bought a Grand Caravan just to transport them!!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

We have an RV so our vacationing is centered around taking Penny with us. We have gone on 1 cruise so we kenneled her for that, but in general, we're not big on fancy travel: planes, cruises and hotels.

Give me my camper in a state park with my dog and I'm happy as a clam.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Of course! I wouldn't go WITHOUT my Rig, at a minimum.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

depends on where we go.  We try to take Carson as much as we can though. If we fly to see family or go to a resort no. But more often than not we go camping or to the coast....and he goes with us.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

What is a vacation? Making all those arrangements, packing, unpacking.....that sounds like work to me. I'd rather have absolutely nothing to do and go for walks and play with my pups.......


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Dog vacations are the best kind of vacations!


----------



## micoli (Nov 12, 2007)

A dog, a tent and walking boots. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Haven't had a holiday without the dogs since we have had them! Going to a beach without them just wouldn't be the same!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

micoli said:


> A dog, a tent and walking boots. What more could you ask for?


Ditto!!!! (although I am thinking of buying a mini-trailer)


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> What is a vacation? Making all those arrangements, packing, unpacking.....that sounds like work to me. I'd rather have absolutely nothing to do and go for walks and play with my pups.......


travel as light as possible last we went on holiday took more time to load the dogs and food and water in the car than it did to pack my clothes lol


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

We haven't had her for long enough ...but once she's older, hell yeah!! The whole point of getting a Golden (after some research) was to have a dog that can join in as much of what we do as possible! - that's why the doggie passport, new tent (that still hasn't been used!) and kayak and a bigger safer car!


----------

